# Remote Release - Garmin vs. Dogtra



## Kyle W (Feb 1, 2006)

I am looking to purchase electronics for my wingers. They are setup to handle either one.

Which set of remote releases do you prefer and why?

I use the Garmin Pro 550 as my training collar if that matters.


----------



## Windjammer (May 29, 2014)

I use the Dogtra RR Deluxe (the only one they make). I run three Zinger Winger Uplanders at the same time, and the system is very easy to use. At 350 yards, you can easily hear the duck quack and beep that it can make, should you choose. The battery life seems to last forever on both the remote and receivers. They charge up from a "dead" status to full in less than 2 hours as well. Dogtra has a limited lifetime warranty on them as well, which is a huge plus.


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

I have used Dogtra RR Delux for several years and recently replaced the batteries (1 of 3 was a little weak) and bought a 3rd receiver. They work fine and Pete Fischer's recorded duck call excites my mutts.

No experience with other brands. Garmin might be fine, too.


----------



## WindyCreek (Jan 3, 2007)

I've used Garmin for 5+ years, never an issue. I recently added one of the new receivers and the new remote which is backwards compatible to the previous model and like it as well. The nice thing about the new model in addition to a realistic duck call sound is the transmitter will also control the Pro 550 collar.


----------

